# Unattended compilation



## jok250 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm wondering if its possible to set up the options of a port and all its dependencies before start compiling to avoid to be watching the build process.

Thanks for your help in advance and sorry for my poor english.


----------



## vermaden (Feb 12, 2011)

[cmd=]# cd /usr/ports/CATEGORY/PORT[/cmd]
[cmd=]# make config-recursive install clean[/cmd]


----------



## ondra_knezour (Feb 12, 2011)

ports()
`# make config-recursive`
Also BATCH option during build can be useful.
make()


----------

